# Hycam Film in Adobe Premiere Pro 2 unscharf, wie ändern `?



## Volker1976 (27. März 2007)

Nabend,

Vorab die Info das ich noch nicht so lange mit Adobe Premiere Pro 2 arbeite.
Ich schneide gerade einen Film, und Teil des Films sind diverse Sequenzen die am Rechner ablaufen. Dazu habe ich mit HyCam diese Sequenzen aufgezeichnet.
Problem ist jetzt nur, dass diese HyCam Filmchen zum eine, nur eine Frame Rate von 10 (statt 25) fps haben und zum anderen ist die Videogröße eine andere.

1024x740 (1,0) statt 720x576 (1,065)

Die Folge ist, dass die HyCam Filmchen unscharf sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Scharf bekomme ?

Ich hab es schon mit skalieren versucht. Allerdings ist das Bild dann nur am Anfang im Standbild scharf, sobald die Wiedergabe startet wird es unscharf.


----------



## arschgesicht (28. März 2007)

Volker1976 hat gesagt.:


> Nabend,
> Ich hab es schon mit skalieren versucht. Allerdings ist das Bild dann nur am Anfang im Standbild scharf, sobald die Wiedergabe startet wird es unscharf.


Wenn die Standbilder scharf sind und beim abspielen in Premiere der Film als unscharf erscheint, wird die Ursache hier zu finden sein: Optionmenu im Monitorwindow von Automatic bzw. Draft Quality auf Highest Quality umschalten. Wundere dich aber nicht, dass möglicherweise der Film nicht mehr flüssigläuft (je nach Prozesserleistung) 

Die Framerate kannste unter Interpret Footage einstellen.


----------



## Volker1976 (28. März 2007)

Gut das werde ich mal testen.

Danke schonmal soweit


----------



## Volker1976 (3. April 2007)

Ok also ich krieg es nun scharf innerhalb von Premiere. Aber wenn ich es mir in der DVD Preview ansehe wird es wieder unscharf. 

Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten ?


----------



## arschgesicht (3. April 2007)

Volker1976 hat gesagt.:


> Ok also ich krieg es nun scharf innerhalb von Premiere. Aber wenn ich es mir in der DVD Preview ansehe wird es wieder unscharf.
> 
> Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten ?


Tipp von mir:
Sofern deine Grafikkarte einen TV Ausgang besitzt, schliesse ein TV Gerät zur Sichtkontrolle an. (Nur so kannste eine richtige Beurteilung vornehmen)  Eine DVD (Codecs mp2) ist "optimiert" für eine TV Betrachtung. Abgesehen davon, sollte eine Preview Funktion nicht absolut angesehen werden.


----------



## axn (3. April 2007)

> Sofern deine Grafikkarte einen TV Ausgang besitzt, schliesse ein TV Gerät zur Sichtkontrolle an.


Wobei die Qualität der meisten (Consumer-)TV-Outs unter Ulk zu verbuchen ist. Lieber gleich auf einen Rohling schieben und im standalone-DVD-Player abspielen...

mfg

axn


----------

